# Ray Of Light > The Spiritual Heaven >  DUA-e-MUSTAHZAAB

## ayaz_cool

DUA-e-MUSTAHZAAB

DUA-E-MUSTAHZAAB is mention in PAKISTANI PANCH SURAH... ON PAGE NO 421 IN URDU...

Assalamu 'Alaykum wa Rahmatullahi wa Barakatuhu

ASALATU WASALAMU ALAYKA YA RASULLALLAH Salla Allahu ta'ala 'alayhi wa Sallam


Dua e Mustajab

Benefits of reciting this dua inshAllah.

* It has been narrated that this dua should be recited everyday, if not then once a week, if that is possible then once a month and if that is not possible too then once in a life time and if that too is not possible then get someone else to recite it and you should listen to it!!

* Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala will clsoe the doors of hell and open the door of Heaven for the reciter.

* If this is recited for any particular need or want inshAllah Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala will grant it.

* The reciter will be protected from, wordly difficulties, poverty, questioning of Munkir and Naqeer, punishment of the grave, punishment of Qiyamaah.

* On Qiyamaah the reciter will get a sighting of Allah Subhanahu wa Ta'ala

* One will be protected from Backbiting, fraud, any kind of oppression, tricks of the shaytaan, bites of snakes and scorpions.

* All big and small sins will be forgiven.

* For 1 recitation 1000 good deeds will be recorded.

* The reciter will be relieved from any kind of bodily pain i.e headache, eye,ear, teeth, back and chest pan.

* By keeping this dua with you at all times you will gain respect/izzat and good friends.

* On burial the person will be protected from the punishments of the grave.

* The reciter will gain wordly (duniya) and herafter (Akhira) gains inshAllah.

SubhanAllah!!

----------


## ayaz_cool

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Anta Rabbul Arshil Azeem

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antar Rahmaanur Raheem

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Maalikul Quddus

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Azeezul Jabbaar

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Musawwirul Hakeem

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Samiul Baseer 

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Baseerus Saadiq

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Hayyul Qayyum

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Jabbarul Mutakabbir

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Mubdiyul Mueed

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Lateeful Khabeer

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antas Samadul Maeed

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Waajidul Maajid

----------


## ayaz_cool

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Anta Rabbul Arshil Azeem

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antar Rahmaanur Raheem

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Maalikul Quddus

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Azeezul Jabbaar

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Musawwirul Hakeem

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Samiul Baseer 

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Baseerus Saadiq

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Hayyul Qayyum

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Jabbarul Mutakabbir

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Mubdiyul Mueed

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Lateeful Khabeer

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antas Samadul Mabood

Subhaanaka Antallahu Laailaha Illah Antal Waajidul Maajid

rahman-ur-rahim

----------


## ayaz_cool

do dua for me

----------


## ayaz_cool

plz do dua for me

----------


## hljmdjrs

Thankiossk  Cool!

----------

